# Ton von TV über AV zu leise



## Rudolf599 (20. Oktober 2013)

*Ton von TV über AV zu leise*

Hallo zusammen, 

habe mir einen Panasonic TX-L55RTW60 zugelegt. ALs AV leistet ein Pioneer VSX 915-S/K 7.1 seinen Dienst. Nun habe ich folgendes Problem. Ich habe den TV über ein optisches Digitales Kabel mit dem Pioneer verbunden. Der Ton der Surroundanlage ist leider viel zu leise beim normalen Fernsehempfang. Wenn ich aber auf dem Panasonic TV  über die Netzfunktion bei You Tube einen Clip ansehe ist der Ton gut und richtig laut, nur beim TV Empfang ist der Ton leise und klingt so Blechern.
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ??


----------



## Robstar85 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Ton von TV über AV zu leise*

Theoretisch müsstest du ja 3 Lautstärkeeinstellungen haben. Einmal die Lautstärke vom Fernseher, die Lautstärke vom Receiver und die Lautstärke vom Verstärker. ist vllt eine davon zu leise eingestellt? (ich vermute erstmal die vom Sat bzw Kabel receiver)


----------



## Manni75 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Ton von TV über AV zu leise*

Schau mal ins Audio Menü vom Tv vielleicht gibt es da eine option.  Habe auch ein Pioneer VSX 915+tv, und das läuft ohne probleme


----------



## T'PAU (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Ton von TV über AV zu leise*

Mal im TV-Soundmenü ein anderes Tonformat/Spur wählen (PCM, Dolby Digital usw., je nach Sender).
Evtl. muss am AV-Receiver der optische Eingang auch auf ein anderes Tonformat eingestellt werden. Wenn's da was mit "Automatik" gibt, sollte das wohl am ehesten funktionieren.


----------

